# Whats's in your first aid kit?



## Mooch (May 23, 2012)

Hiya all

Just wondering what you all keep in your first aid kit and why??

I have 2 kits, one with the emergency bandaging stuff like cotton wool, gauze swabs, vet wrap, bandage scissors, betadine and elastoplast bandages that lives in the shed and gets shared between the horses and dogs. Also various horse ointments LOL

The smaller kit in the house has:
Betadine liquid and creme, hirudoid ointment for bruising, Neocourt ointment for hot spots, disinfectant spray, peroxide, cotton wool and a roll of vet wrap in case of small cuts scrapes etc.
In a smaller box I have al their flea treatments, worming tablets and some Rymadil, as well as syringes, needles, sharp scissors and a couple of thermometers (horse and dog use only lol everyone in the house get's told not to use any of the thermometers they find except for the one clearly labelled HUMAN in the bathroom cabinet ).
2 bottles of Injectable Vitamin C are kept in the fridge in case of snake bites well well as probiotic paste. 
I'm sure there is a few other bits and pieces I have forgotten 
It adds up to quite a big tub of stuff, and especially the bandaging materials have been very handy to have on hand even for for humans use.

So what have you guys got?? 
Cheers


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

Lots and lots and lots of vet wrap.

Lots of BIG Bandaids (that I keep on my dogs with vet wrap).

Lots of the white waterproof medical tape (to tape on the vetwrap over the Bandaid).

Neosporin (to put on the cuts, under the Bandaid, under the vetwrap and taped on with that white waterproof tape).

Hmm, seems like my dogs get cuts alot on their feet and legs!!!!


----------



## Good_Karma (Jun 28, 2009)

Liquid Benedryl and GasX strips


----------



## lisgje (Sep 3, 2010)

Prednisone, sulfasalazine, otimax, betagen, derma-clens, lickguard, triple antibiotic cream, large bandages, tape, scissors, immodium, benadryl, betadyne. you name it, I most likely have it. Have been through so much with Shane and now Chance that I am prepared for just about any type of emergency. I also highly recommend this first aide book I got years ago, though they have probably updated it since. "The First Aid Companion for Dogs and Cats" by Amy d. Shojai. Have referred to it numerous times.


----------



## vicky2200 (Oct 29, 2010)

I really need to make up a kit. All throughout my house I have:
bandage scissors
alcohol swabs
iodine solution
peroxide
gauze
a small amount of vet wrap (the human equivalent)
band-aids
cotton swaps
antibacterial ointment
tweezers
benadryl
gloves

I have other stuff I cant think of. We got extra stuff in nursing school. Most people threw the extras out. I kept them for the dogs.


----------



## Nigel (Jul 10, 2012)

I need to put something together better than the "behind the seat" car kit I have now.


----------



## Rallhaus (May 17, 2011)

every antibiotic available from revivalanimal.com
emergency phone numbers
paper, pencil
pain killers
Benadryl
pepto
Imodium ad
hydrogen peroxide
alcohol
iodine
vinegar
gallon of distilled water
horse wrap
gauze squares
plastic wrap
athletic tape
scissors
tweezers
pet sling
blanket
eliz collar
extra leash and collar
muzzle
lactated ringers
thermometer
wormers
ivermec
hartz ultimate plus flea
b-12
high cal supplement
tube feeding stuff
esbilic
natural calming oils

most of this stuff is in a tub.....that goes with every time i take the dogs ..


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

Hmmm, I also have benedryl and Pepto always on hand. For the pepto bismal I get the PILLS rather than the liquid.


----------

